
Analytical Dashboard in a Weekend Using Python Flask, MongoDB and Pandas - gregorymichael
http://kanoki.org/2017/08/25/analytical-dashboard-with-python-flask-pandas-and-mongodb/
======
min2bro
Great Work Gregory Michael

